# Duro Tires



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

As I was checking the air in my tires before our last trip I noticed some cracks in the sidewalls. All four had cracks, all four tires are also covered with tire covers when not in use. The Duro tires were only a little over two years old, $300.00 dollars later and a 1 1/2 hour delay to our trip I now have four new radial tires. The tire shop which I have used for years recommended this brand, Denman Express S/T radials. Has anyone heard about them, good or bad? If the tires only lasted two years covered is it worth the time to keep them covered? kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember reading about tires that covering them helps with keeping UV rays off but doesn't protect them from ozone.

My Duros are coming up on 3 years old and still look good, but I'm watching them.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

All covers do is stop fading -- does nothing for the OZONE damage...


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I did my PDI on my new trailer yesterday and the tires really concern me. I bought an extended tire warranty on them. I maybe wasted my money, but I had a previous experience w/ blowing out tires on a camping trip and anything to ease my wife's fears was worth the money.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

My Duros are a little over 2 years old now and still look in pretty good condition


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Kirk,

my duros look very good after 2 years. Is it possible that you did a trip with low 
tire pressure? That could have done these cracks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't believe that a tire will have its sidewalls crack from under-inflation if the rubber has proper flexibility. If the rubber degrades due to ozone attack, or if the factory did not produce a good rubber compound, then I can understand cracking.

I have found my tires in an under-inflated condition many times over the years (rim leaks, nails, etc) and cracking never occurred. JMHO.

Bill


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses but this was basically a FYI about checking your tires after the two year period. I am thinking the reason is because of the temperature differences we have where I live, The desert. A good example is today, it will get to around 103 during the day and drop to 55 tonight. In any case keep a eye on your tires if they are over two years old, Kirk


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> All covers do is stop fading -- does nothing for the OZONE damage...


Ozone doesn't really damage or fade tires; it's UV rays that are the problem. But there's actually another issue to contend with...

Tires have compounds in the rubber that are used as protectants. The rotation and movement of the rubber -- which occurs when the tires are moving -- brings those compounds to the surface, adding to their suppleness and longevity. If your tires aren't moving then those elements aren't being brought to the surface. That, coupled with the UV rays, is what dry rots a tire.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Kirk,
Never heard of Denman Tires, But you might try doing an Internet "search" - Lots of info, some of it believable.








Anyway, what I'd REALLY like to know is, did you notice ANY difference in the way your Outback towed with the new Radials? Let us know, OK?
Thanks, Fred


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like Jim knows his tires!


----------

